# Autotrail Navajo Apache



## 106929 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi-
We bought our elderly Navajo Apache 2 berth last Autumn. It's 1992, with 26000 miles, 2.5 diesel Merc automatic, and seems to work really well. Anybody have any experience with this model? It did have a rust problem under the windscreen, which we've fixed. I've checked underneath, and everything seems really sound, but the wood floor is soft around the sink and at the door. We've removed the carpeting and put down vinyl planking on the original vinyl floor. The underside seems to be aluminium, and all the chassis is rock solid. Could it be the result of water from the sink/ toilet? I'm pretty sure iit's not water ingress - especially after this year's wet spring/summer.

It's a funny looking old fashioned rig, but I think its retro lines are quite attractive! I love the fact that it's a 2 berth, because the kids/grandkids can't decide to join us. ( I know, bah humbug!) But I haven't seen another. Was it a time warp model?? Any info gratefully received!
Thanks
Alstr


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

a 1992 with only 26k on the clock - sounds like a time warp to me thats less than 2k per year, water is likely due to a leaky pipe - might be worth making sure that it has been fixed so it doesn't get any worse, round the dor is probably from people walking in with wet shoes etc, easy done


i agree that the old ones look better, you'll have to post some pics and come to a meet so that we can all appreciate it

Mark


----------



## 106929 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Navajo Apache*

Thanks for your advice, Mark

It was serviced just before we got it. and we've only done about 1600 miles. Hope to do a lot more now that we've both packed in work.
I don't think there are any leaks, but we've taken away all the carpets and relaid a floor of lino 'planks' because we can be a bit messy.

It's obviously one of the last Merc 208's which are pretty lightweight. I'll post a picture when I'm a bit more confident!
 Alstr


----------



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

*Navajo Apache*

Hi Alstr,
We have just p/ex'ed our Rambler for a '93 Navajo Apache (47000 miles) and, guess what .... we have spongy floor by cooker area and in doorway as well :? Perhaps its common to this age/design or just that these areas get a lot of use.
Do you have the 'habitation bit' owners book? We didn't have any books etc with ours...they got lost somewhere in the mists of time 

On the Plug-In System control panel what is the function of the 'main/aux' toggle switch...I'm a bit confused with this one :?

As soon as we saw the m/h we knew that this was what we were looking for...it's a good sign when you both agree  . We have been looking for ages but never found a van that really 'felt right'. I guess we are still in the hippy time warp :lol:

Regards,

fromemike


----------



## G-Curtin (May 28, 2008)

Just new to this also, but your board looks like mine on my 1994 Auto Scout Six.The "main" switch is for when you are connected on site to mains electricty.The "Aux" is for running on onboard battery power.


----------



## 106929 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Navajo Apache*

Hi Mike
Nice to hear of another Navajo Apache (I know, there's no such tribe!)
We've had great fun with ours - Ireland, France, and a lot of our home Scottish highlands. Its narrow width makes it possible to negotiate some alarmingly narrow roads.
Interesting about your floor. A couple of things to look out for - The front skylight leaked on ours, and may have contributed to the damp floor, but more likely it was all that carpet, which we pulled out. Also, we discovered a long term damp problem at the back end, caused I suspect by the spare wheel attachment. The wood framing had rotted away in parts. I dug back, pumped in expanding foam, and replaced some of the polystyrene sandwich and fixed the leaking seams. Of course the seller didn't tell us, but I suspect anything of that age is liikely to have water ingress, and although it looked nasty I don't think it has seriously affected its structure. We've also stowed the spare under the rear seat, with a little modification.

Anyway, we've no intention of getting rid of it. It works very well for 2 people, and we can be totally self sufficient for about 3 nights. Everything is really well laid out and quite sumptuous (at least to us), and we love the rear seating area.

The 'main/aux' toggle above the contro panel switches between the main (vehicle) battery and the leisure battery. DO NOT put it to 'main' when plugged into a site - keep in on 'aux', otherwise you will drain the vehicle battery - we made that mistake once, and had problems, because ours is an automatic and can't be tow started. We carry jump leads now, so we can start from the leisure battery if there's a problem. The mains control on ours is below the rear offside seat.

Ours came with every bit of original documentation, so if you need any info, let me know

Hope you enjoy it as much as we have.

Alstr
ps a dehumidifier is a great thing!


----------



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

*Navajo Apache*

Thanks for the replies G-Curtin and Alstr 

Alstr,

I think I read somewhere that the Navajo was a 'sub-tribe' of the Apache ... a sort-of cousin that lived a bit further south in Arizona so I guess Navajo Apache is pretty close :lol:

Could I be cheeky and ask if you could scan (or burn to CD) the Autotrail Manual for me ... It would be such a great help. Of course I am willing to pay costs etc, its just that we have nothing and its such a shame 

I've yet to pull up the carpets to inspect the floor but there is no evidence of water ingress above the affected areas; the only signs of previous water ingress is in the top front off side locker which doesn't seem to be leaking now but I re-sealed the outside beading just in case.

Our spare is in the engine compartment (being a Fiat Ducato) and the only 'add-on at the rear end is a bike rack with no sign of leaks around the mounting bolts.

We were quite surprised when we first looked her over as we couldn't smell any damp whatsoever. We were half expecting to given the age but we stuck our heads in every locker etc and couldn't smell any at all 

We are quite looking forward to our first outing in a couple of weekends time.

Email me at [email protected] if you are able to help with the owners manual.

Many Thanks,

fromemike


----------



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Navajo Apache*



Alstr said:


> The 'main/aux' toggle above the contro panel switches between the main (vehicle) battery and the leisure battery.


Its probably a daft question but when exactly would you use it in the 'main' position ... and what about the middle setting?

Is it on 'main' for fridge cooling during travel leaving the middle setting position as 'off'?

Mike


----------



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

*Navajo Apache*

Hi Alstr,

Here's a link to Navajo (Apache) nation, the connection appears to be in their respective dialects
http://www.crystalinks.com/navajo.html

Mike


----------



## 106929 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Navaj Apache*

Mike
I think they made major changes to this vehicle the year after mine - moving to Fiat, and changing the body construction. Your control panel looks different, but it has the same functions. Mine is in a linear panel above the cooker/sink.

As far as I'm aware, you'd only use the 'main' option if the leisure battery was low. When travelling, the leisure battery is recharged automatically, so there doesn't seem much point in switching. Also when plugged into the main. In the middle position, the power is off.

I'll email you about the manual
Alistair


----------



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Alistair,

Ours is also above the sink/cooker.

We were originally going to look at a merc based one but it didn't have power steering and Maggie had difficulty with the Rambler without p/s so we didn't view it.

Look forward to your email re manual

Regards,

Mike


----------

